# Synchro wifi iPad



## ocab33 (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Soit un ipad (1) avec iOS 5;
Soit un iMac alu 2008 sous Léopard, avec iTunes 10.5.

Je n'ai pas , sur iTunes, à l'onglet "résumé/option", de ligne "synchroniser avec cet iPad en wifi". 

Pourquoi ???

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## drkiriko (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
 ceci n'est pas une réponse Je suis dans le même cas de figure (imac, iPad 2). Je me suis mis dans le nuage, pour voir
 et me suis hâté de redescendre sur terre: ma conclusion:
 on ne peut rien faire avec léopard (et les imac de cette génération ne peuvent guère aller au-delà, je pense, non? JE POSE LA QUESTION)
 il faut être LION pour ça
 donc je me contente de me brancher, en attendant un futur achat


----------

